# I need a Soundblaster USB external Disc.



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

I purchased a used Sounblaster external USB sound card and have been messing around getting everything hooked up and just realised the sound card is worthless without the CD:hissyfit: I have gone online and downloaded the correct driver but can not find a download for the software. Creative sent me a computer generated answer that wasn't even close to my question. Please help me before I stomp on this sound card:foottap:

Thanks, Rick.


----------

